# Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie



## j.Breithardt (28. September 2010)

Hallo Boardies,#h

hat jemand von euch auf der "Anspo" schon die neuen
Rocksweeper angeschaut,und wie ist der erste Eindruck?
Wäre schön,etwas darüber zu erfahren.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## prignitz_angler (28. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Würd mich auch sehr interessieren 


Preislich bei 400 € anzusiedeln, wurde mir mitgeteilt von einem Shop|bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

400 Euro für ne Stangen Rute ist schon heftig. Ist Sie aus Gold?


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



badboy199 schrieb:


> 400 Euro für ne Stangen Rute ist schon heftig. Ist Sie aus Gold?


 



Möglicherweise ist sie besser als so manche Custom-Made,
würde mich jedenfalls nicht wundern.Aber warten wir mal die
ersten Auslieferungen ab.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## prignitz_angler (29. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Hoffe das geschieht bald ...

Der Winter kommt in großen Schritten #h


----------



## DJTMichel (29. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Ich bin hin und her gerissen, habe _gestern_ eine nagelneue "Alte" 2,74er zugeschickt bekommen (für 300,-) und überlege, ob ich sie nicht zugunsten der Neuen (wird um die 350,- liegen) zurückgebe. Es wird gesagt, daß es sich bei den Verbesserungen angeblich nur um eine Modellpflege (andere Lackierung) handeln soll. Also nix mit Nano... Ob es stimmt, weiß ich leider nicht. Bei Händleraussagen, gerade vor Erscheinen Neuer Produckte und einem Lagerbestand der Vorserie zweifele ich immer etwas #t. Ohne jeden Zweifel gehört jedoch das (noch) aktuelle Modell zu den besten Ruten, die man derzeit von der Stange für Geld kaufen kann. Aber die Neue wird (wohl) kaum schlechter sein - ein Dilemma!


----------



## Norge Fan (29. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Es wird gesagt, daß es sich bei den Verbesserungen angeblich nur um eine Modellpflege (andere Lackierung) handeln soll. Also nix mit Nano... Ob es stimmt, weiß ich leider nicht. Bei Händleraussagen, gerade vor Erscheinen Neuer Produckte und einem Lagerbestand der Vorserie zweifele ich immer etwas #t. Ohne jeden Zweifel gehört jedoch das (noch) aktuelle Modell zu den besten Ruten, die man derzeit von der Stange für Geld kaufen kann. Aber die Neue wird (wohl) kaum schlechter sein - ein Dilemma!


 
Das die bloß die Lackierung geändert haben kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.       

Versuch doch mal die "Neue" zu begrabbeln,umtauschen kannste die alte Rocke immer noch.   

Ich fand die alte Rocksweeper schon genial.............wenn die neue noch besser ist dann..........


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Ich bin hin und her gerissen, habe _gestern_ eine nagelneue "Alte" 2,74er zugeschickt bekommen (für 300,-) und überlege, ob ich sie nicht zugunsten der Neuen (wird um die 350,- liegen) zurückgebe. *Es wird gesagt, daß es sich bei den Verbesserungen angeblich nur um eine Modellpflege (andere Lackierung) handeln soll.* Also nix mit Nano... Ob es stimmt, weiß ich leider nicht. Bei Händleraussagen, gerade vor Erscheinen Neuer Produckte und einem Lagerbestand der Vorserie zweifele ich immer etwas #t. Ohne jeden Zweifel gehört jedoch das (noch) aktuelle Modell zu den besten Ruten, die man derzeit von der Stange für Geld kaufen kann. Aber die Neue wird (wohl) kaum schlechter sein - ein Dilemma!


 


Nach Aussagen von ABU schlankerer Blank.Kann sich also
nicht nur um reine Kosmetik handeln.:m
Bin auch gespannt was kommt.|kopfkrat


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## iltis05 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Die alte Rocke in 2,74 bekommste doch für ca 259 €,ohne handeln.Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen auch noch ne 2,13 ner geholt.Bei der alten Rocke weiß ich was ich hab,ob die neue auch so gut ist?Mir egal ich hab ne Saugute rute zum fairen Preis bekommen.

GRuß
iltis


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Die alte Rocke in 2,74 bekommste doch für ca 259 €,ohne handeln.Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen auch noch ne 2,13 ner geholt.*Bei der alten Rocke weiß ich was ich hab,ob die neue auch so gut ist*?Mir egal ich hab ne Saugute rute zum fairen Preis bekommen.
> 
> GRuß
> iltis


 



Fährst du auch heute noch einen VW Käfer weil der gut war?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## DJTMichel (29. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal die "Neue" zu begrabbeln,umtauschen kannste die alte Rocke immer noch.


 
Damit muß ich noch (wie _einige_ andere bestimmt auch |rolleyes) bis zur offiziellen Markteinführung warten, nur so lange gilt selbstredend das Umtauschrecht für die Jetzige nicht. Gebe ich sie zurück, weiß ich nicht, ob die andere wirklich besser ist. Buridans Esel ist nix dagegen |supergri! 
Das mit der Stärke des Blanks ist schon mal eine interessante Info #6. 
Wer hat die zweimetervierundsiebziger (nur um die geht es bei mir) denn für 260,- rumliegen? 

Gruß
Michel


----------



## prignitz_angler (29. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Nano wird die schon haben, siehe diverse Werbetexte in den Zeitschriften


----------



## Norge Fan (29. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Damit muß ich noch (wie _einige_ andere bestimmt auch |rolleyes) bis zur offiziellen Markteinführung warten, nur so lange gilt selbstredend das Umtauschrecht für die Jetzige nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Michel


 
Davon bin ich jetzt mal ausgegangen .       
Vielleicht muß man einfach für sich abwegen:  
bewährte Rute für nen guten Preis............................       
oder neue Rute und ein paar Teuros oben drauf #c. 

Es gibt natürlich auch ein paar verrückte (da zähle ich auch zu |supergri)die sich immer neu orientieren müssen.  
Dann warte auf die Markteinführung,schau sie dir an und wenn sie besser ist schlag zu :m.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Bei Stangenruten die mehr wie 200 Euro kosten sollte man auch ne Hakenöse verbauen. Ist weiß nicht was sich die Entwickler dabei denken aber ne Hakenöse die paar cent kostet und nicht mal 2g wiegt könnte bei Rocksweeper auch gut passen. Ich finde das es einer der wichtigste Sachen ist.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Nicht wirklich. An Hakenösen eingehängte Kunstköder (Jigs z. B.) verkratzen nur den Lack wenn man mit der Angelrute in der Hand geht und sie stören wenn man die Rute vor dem Rollenfuß packt.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Morgen,
mir wurde vom Händler gesagt, das es nicht wirkliche viele Unterschiede zur alten gibt. 
Das Blank ist wohl was dünner und der Rollenhalter ist schwarz. 
Daher habe ich mir auch die alte gekauft. 

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. An Hakenösen eingehängte Kunstköder (Jigs z. B.) verkratzen nur den Lack wenn man mit der Angelrute in der Hand geht und sie stören wenn man die Rute vor dem Rollenfuß packt.



Kommt halt drauf an wer die Rute wie nutzen will - ich habe eine Hakenöse seitlich und alles passt für mich perfekt - und genau deswegen finde ich in dem Preissegment die Custom-Rute besser, weil sie eben für mich und meine Bedürfnisse passend ist. Aber wem die Stangenrute so wie sie ist gut passt - zuschlagen!

Nur auf tolle Werbetexte würde ich nicht viel geben - was ist denn für eine tolle Nano-Technologie drin bzw was soll die besser können als die Vorserie?


----------



## welsfaenger (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

das mit der Hakenöse ist so ne Sache. Auf der einen Seite verkratzt der Blank aber irgendwo muss ja nunmal ser Spinnköder dran. 
Bei meiner Suisho habe ich so einen Plastikeinhänger dran, den ich auf dem Blank verschieben kann. Den kann ich im "Betrieb" anklappen und zum "was dranhängen" aufklappen. Der steht dann deutlich weiter ab als eine normale Öse und die Haken verkratzen den Blank nicht.


----------



## snorreausflake (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. An Hakenösen eingehängte Kunstköder (Jigs z. B.) verkratzen nur den Lack wenn man mit der Angelrute in der Hand geht und sie stören wenn man die Rute vor dem Rollenfuß packt.


Da kommt bei mir dann noch ein Vorgriff und erst dann die Öse|kopfkrat
Wenn du angst hast das die Ruten zerkrazten solltest sie vielleicht in ne Vitrine stellen und anschauen|rolleyes


----------



## prignitz_angler (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an wer die Rute wie nutzen will - ich habe eine Hakenöse seitlich und alles passt für mich perfekt - und genau deswegen finde ich in dem Preissegment die Custom-Rute besser, weil sie eben für mich und meine Bedürfnisse passend ist. Aber wem die Stangenrute so wie sie ist gut passt - zuschlagen!
> 
> Nur auf tolle Werbetexte würde ich nicht viel geben - was ist denn für eine tolle Nano-Technologie drin bzw was soll die besser können als die Vorserie?


 

Gut , das ich in der Lage bin, mir eine anzuwickeln :m


----------



## DJTMichel (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

In der Tat ein beeindruckendes Video - wollen wir zusammenschmeißen und den Test mit der alten und neuen Rocke nachstellen? Allerdings fallen mir neben der gezeigten fast statischen noch ein oder zwei häßliche dynamische Belastungstests, die das wirkliche Leben einer Rute eher simulieren, ein |rolleyes.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.* Bei Ruten mit Nanotechnologie scheint ja vor allem damit geworben zu werden, dass sie nahezu unzerbrechlich sind, ohne dass sie schwabbelig wie ein Glasfasergemisch daherkommen:*
> 
> Klick
> 
> ...


 


Die angebliche unzerbrechlichkeit ist für mich kein Argument
eine "Nano" zu kaufen.Derartige Belastungen steckten in etwas geringerem Rahmen auch schon die Sumos und Matrix von DAM und Balzer weg.
Entscheidend für mich wären eine super Aktion und gute
Belastbarkeit gepaart mit äußerst geringem Gewicht.Zerbrochen habe ich im Drill noch keine Rute,da kann ich auf die "Hebeeigenschaften" der DAM gut verzichten.Angesichts des vermutlich eklatanten Preisunter-
schiedes zwischen Rocksweeper "Nano" und den DAM Hebe-
stangen erwarte ich von den Rockys ganz andere Eigenschaften.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Algon (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. An Hakenösen eingehängte Kunstköder (Jigs z. B.) verkratzen nur den Lack wenn man mit der Angelrute in der Hand geht und sie stören wenn man die Rute vor dem Rollenfuß packt.


sehe ich genauso, habe die "unnützen" Hakenösen noch nie gebraucht, ist mir einfach zu dicht am Blank.
Es gibt genug Ringe an der Rute die man nutzen kann.
Naturlich nur in den Steg, nicht in die Einlagen hängen.

Edit:





Was glaubt Ihr, wie der Blank aussehen würde wenn ich da jedesmal einen Wobbler ranknallen und wieder *rausfriemeln* würde?

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Sorry, aber eine Angel ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Egal ob es eine Rute für 10€ ist oder eine Handmade, beide werden bei mir gleich behandelt. Und der eine oder andere Kratzer im Lack ist da für mich nicht das Problem. Sonst muss ich den Kram in der Vitrine lassen - und dafür sind mir die Sachen zu schade. 

Und so schlimm das es negativ auffällt habe ich die Spuren auch noch nie bei einer meiner Ruten gesehen...


----------



## Algon (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber eine Angel ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Egal ob es eine Rute für 10€ ist oder eine Handmade, beide werden bei mir gleich behandelt.


ja und, was spricht dagegen einen Gebrauchsgegenstand vorausschauend und pfleglich zu behandeln?



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und so schlimm das es negativ auffällt habe ich die Spuren auch noch nie bei einer meiner Ruten gesehen...


Verschieden Leute, verschieden Erfahrungen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Chrizzi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nur auf tolle Werbetexte würde ich nicht viel geben - was ist denn für eine tolle *Nano-Technologie drin* bzw was soll die besser können als die Vorserie?



Das wäre echt interessant. 

Ich denke mal, das ist einfach nur ein Werbetext.

Vielleicht kennt der eine oder andere, die Deo Werbungen mit Nano Teilchen/Technologie - oder es steht dirkt auf dem Deo drauf. Unterm Strich sieht es so aus, dass bis Sommer diesen Jahres in den Deos (wo angeblich Nano Teilchen drin sein sollten) keine Nano Partikel entdeckt werden konnten. Ich bezweifle auch, dass bis jetzt welche gefunden wurden. Das ist wohl nur ein "Verkaufsförderer". 


Bei den Ruten wäre halt die Frage, was da drin ist.

Eine Rute "geflochten" aus Nanotubes? Das wäre neu 

Vielleicht wurde einfach die Oberfläche mit einem Nano-Teilchen beinhaltenden Lack versiegelt - TiO2 - wie in der Sonnenmilch, gegen die UV Strahlen. 


Bei Cormoran gab es auch mal die normale Black Star CM und die Black Star CM Titanium. Mein Bruder hat beide (gleiche Länge; gleiches WG) und sagt, da ist gar kein - überhaupt kein Unterschied zu spüren. Zu sehen ist aber, dass die Titanium blau ist mit dünnen Titanium? Fäden mit dem Blank. 

Da diese Fäden zu sehen sind und der Rest vom Blank blau ist, würde es heißen, dass die Fäden auf dem Lack liegen und somit in etwa gar keinen Nutzen haben - also quasi das, was man auch merkt.


----------



## Gemini (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Algon schrieb:


> ja und, was spricht dagegen einen Gebrauchsgegenstand vorausschauend und pfleglich zu behandeln?



Gar nichts, jeder so wie er mag.

Für mich ist eine Hakenöse wichtig, Köder ist in Griffnähe und wenn man viel Strecke macht und häufig Köder wechselt besser als ein Einhängen am Ring. Kratzer nehme ich bei einem Outdoor-Artikel in Kauf.

Um nicht ganz abzuschweifen, hat sich schon mal jemand mit der Abu Garcia Verdict beschäftigt? Die hat doch bestimmt auch Super-Duper-Nano...


----------



## Algon (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

das mutiert hier langsam zum Zinkthread.
KEINER weiß was NANO in *diesem Fall bedeutet* und für Vorteile hat und schon wird über Sinn und Unsinn spekoliert.
Seit doch mal ehrlich, was heisst den Nano

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Gemini schrieb:


> Für mich ist eine Hakenöse wichtig, Köder ist in Griffnähe und wenn man viel Strecke macht und häufig Köder wechselt besser als ein Einhängen am Ring.


das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Was hat den der Köderwechsel mit dem Einhängstelle zu tun?

MfG Algon


----------



## Gemini (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Ich wechsele sehr oft die Köder und renne permanent rum, wenn ich an die Hakenöse greife ist das bequemer als wenn ich nach oben an den Leitring oder höher greife.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Algon schrieb:


> das mutiert hier langsam zum Zinkthread.



Nein, ehr zum Hakenösen Thread... 



Algon schrieb:


> KEINER weiß was NANO in *diesem Fall bedeutet* und für Vorteile hat und schon wird über Sinn und Unsinn spekoliert.



Leider. Wäre aber echt interessant zu wissen, was da Nano sein soll.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Leider. Wäre aber echt interessant zu wissen, was da Nano sein soll.



Na die Hakenöse, deswegen findet die auch keiner! :m

Für mich muss man eine Angelrute auch mal auf den Boden legen können (auch bei Steinpackung, Schlamm oder Eis), und dann sieht die eben nicht mehr aus wie aus dem Karton. Wenn man nicht möchte das eine Rute, Rolle etc dreckig oder verkratzt wird ist sicher die Vitrine am besten, oder eben wie ja auch immer wieder zu sehen man lässt die Plastikfolie am Kork dran... :q

Angelgerät ist Gebrauchszeug, egal ob Stella oder Arc. Das muss das abkönnen - und heisst im Umkehrschluß nicht das man die Sachen nicht dennoch pflegen kann. Aber ein kleiner Kratzer hat ja nicht zu heissen das die Rute dadurch "schlechter" werden würde, oder?


----------



## xbxmxnn (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Laut Abu-Katalog 2011, in der die neuen Rocksweeper beschrieben sind, heisst Nano-Technologie, dass Harze mit winzigsten Carbon-Teilen (so winzig, dass sie in den Nano-Bereich fallen, vgl. dazu Mikro-, Milli- und ähnliche Bezeichnungen) verwandt worden sind, dadurch konnten noch dünnere Carbon-Matten genutzt werden. Sagt Abu.

Egal, ich hatte sie auf der Anspo in der Hand, war absolut beeindruckt und habe mir sowohl die 3,05m-Rute mit 15-55 Gramm WG bestellt wie auch die in 3,15m mit 60-120 Gramm. Beide fühlten sich einfach absolut atemberaubend an - sobald der erste Fisch damit gefangen wurde, kann ich mehr berichten.


----------



## xbxmxnn (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Siehe Nano: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nano


----------



## Algon (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Na die Hakenöse, deswegen findet die auch keiner! :m
> 
> Für mich muss man eine Angelrute auch mal auf den Boden legen können (auch bei Steinpackung, Schlamm oder Eis), und dann sieht die eben nicht mehr aus wie aus dem Karton. Wenn man nicht möchte das eine Rute, Rolle etc dreckig oder verkratzt wird ist sicher die Vitrine am besten, oder eben wie ja auch immer wieder zu sehen man lässt die Plastikfolie am Kork dran... :q
> 
> Angelgerät ist Gebrauchszeug, egal ob Stella oder Arc. Das muss das abkönnen - und heisst im Umkehrschluß nicht das man die Sachen nicht dennoch pflegen kann. Aber ein kleiner Kratzer hat ja nicht zu heissen das die Rute dadurch "schlechter" werden würde, oder?



na dann, kann ich auch den Wobbler (Haken) in den Korkgriff knallen. Ist ja eh nur Gebrauchszeug. Die paar Einstiche, was solls........
Ist halt eine Ansichtssache.

MfG Algon


----------



## Veit (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Hmm, kann man die Rocke denn überhaupt noch besser machen?! Vom Blank her ist die alte für mich das absolute Non-Plus-Ultra zum Gummifischangeln auf Zander. Dagegen sind die hochgelobten Custom-Blank (VHF, SS2 + 3 und CTS - alle schon selbst gefischt) wirklich nur Durchschnitt und das meine ich ohne Übertreibung so. 
Denke mal, dass ich mir die neue Nano-Rocke für die nächste Saison auch kaufen werde, falls keine absoluten Negativ-Urteile auftauchen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Algon schrieb:


> na dann, kann ich auch den Wobbler (Haken) in den Korkgriff knallen. Ist ja eh nur Gebrauchszeug. Die paar Einstiche, was solls........
> Ist halt eine Ansichtssache.
> 
> MfG Algon



Das würde ich dumm finden, beeinflusst die Haptik negativ (spätestens wenn Krater drin sind und Stücke aus dem Bröselkork brechen). Dadurch wird die Nutzbarkeit beeinträchtigt, durch einen Kratzer im Lack nicht. Aber kann ja jeder machen wie er will, ich finde es nur ein bisschen seltsam...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Veit schrieb:


> Hmm, kann man die Rocke denn überhaupt noch besser machen?! Vom Blank her ist die alte für mich das absolute Non-Plus-Ultra zum Gummifischangeln auf Zander. Dagegen sind die hochgelobten Custom-Blank (VHF, SS2 + 3 und CTS - alle schon selbst gefischt) wirklich nur Durchschnitt und das meine ich ohne Übertreibung so.
> Denke mal, dass ich mir die neue Nano-Rocke für die nächste Saison auch kaufen werde, falls keine absoluten Negativ-Urteile auftauchen.



Kann ja zum Glück jeder so sehen wie er will, dem einen Gefällt dies, dem anderen das... Für mich z.B. ist die Rocke eine mittelmäßige Rute zu einem total überzogenen Preis, nur noch getoppt von der Grotten-Fantasista - aber anderen liegt eben genau die...

Ist wie wenn wir drüber diskutieren würden ob blond oder rothaarig schöner ist - muss jeder für sich selber wissen! Und am besten mal alles ausprobieren, damit man eben eine eigene Meinung hat...

Und die Hakenöse ist da ja echt nur noch ein kleines Extra, an dem man jetzt die Tauglichkeit einer Rute nicht festmachen kann - finde ich zumindest!


----------



## Walstipper (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Veit schrieb:


> Hmm, kann man die Rocke denn überhaupt noch besser machen?!



Z.b die Kopflastigkeit zu 100% ausmerzen, und meiner Meinung nach kleinere Ringe im Spitzenbereich sowie kleineres Tip.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> [...] *ob blond oder rothaarig* schöner ist - muss jeder für sich selber wissen! Und *am besten mal alles ausprobieren,* damit man eben eine eigene Meinung hat...
> [...]



Ah ja.. :q



Unterm Strich wissen wir nun, dass Nano Partikel im Harz sind und die Rute daruch dünner wird. 

Das finde ich jedoch seltsam, da die Nano Partikel sich vermutlich nicht mit den Matten verbinden und eigentlich nur so im Harz zwischen den Matten sind. Ob das was bringt...

Ich dachte eigentlich immer, es ist ausschlaggebend, welche Matten verwendet werden und bei wieviel Druck die Blanks gepresst werden.


----------



## Algon (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das würde ich dumm finden, beeinflusst die Haptik negativ (spätestens wenn Krater drin sind und Stücke aus dem Bröselkork brechen). Dadurch wird die Nutzbarkeit beeinträchtigt,* durch einen Kratzer im Lack* nicht. Aber kann ja jeder machen wie er will, ich finde es nur ein bisschen seltsam...



das mit nur einem Kratzer bezweifel ich stark. Bei jeden rein oder rausfummeln ein Kratzer kommt da wohl eher hin.
Aber wie gesagt, jeder so wie er meint.
Was ist an der Fantasista denn bitte *grotten*schlecht?|kopfkrat


MfG Algon


----------



## Walstipper (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Algon schrieb:


> Was ist an der Fantasista denn bitte *grotten*schlecht?|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> MfG Algon



Das 180 Modell -1 oz. ist ja mitlerweile für unter 150€ zu ergattern und bei Preisleistung mit das Beste was zu bekommen ist, wobei das Feld bei 6'er ruten bis 1oz. ohnehin rar ist.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Walstipper schrieb:


> wobei das Feld bei 6'er ruten bis 1oz. ohnehin rar ist.



Aber nur hier in DE.


Aber ich finde das führt zu weit vom Thema ab. Das Thema ist die neue Rocksweeper und/oder die Nano Technologie die da drin steckt. 

Hier geht es nicht um Hakenösen oder Kratzer. Verdettet den Thread doch nicht.


----------



## Algon (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Das 180 Modell -1 oz. ist ja mitlerweile für unter 150€ zu ergattern und bei Preisleistung mit das Beste was zu bekommen ist, wobei das Feld bei 6'er ruten bis 1oz. ohnehin rar ist.



ich weiß, darum wundert mich auch die Aussage von Stefan.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Verdettet den Thread doch nicht.


das war jetzt aber nicht nett.

MfG Algon


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Aber nur hier in DE.
> 
> 
> Aber ich finde das führt zu weit vom Thema ab. Das Thema ist die neue Rocksweeper und/oder die Nano Technologie die da drin steckt.
> ...









*Danke,#6*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Veit schrieb:


> Dagegen sind die hochgelobten Custom-Blank (VHF, SS2 + 3 und CTS - alle schon selbst gefischt) wirklich nur Durchschnitt und das meine ich ohne Übertreibung so.



Na na. |supergri Die Rocke hat aber auch die ausgeprägteste Spitzenaktion von den genannten. Dir scheint das eben sehr zu liegen, dem anderen gefällt's dann wieder nicht.

Diese ganze Nano-Geschichte würde ich nicht überbewerten. Seit Hardy&Greys ihre verbesserte Silikonmatrix vermarkten und von einem völlig neuen Blankmaterial sprechen (der Sprung wäre in etwa so groß wie von Glasfaser zu Kohlefaser) versuchen halt andere Hersteller auf den Zug aufzuspringen und ihr "neues Blankmaterial" zu vermarkten. Bei Abu eben Nano-Carbon. |rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Na na. |supergri Die Rocke hat aber auch die ausgeprägteste Spitzenaktion von den genannten. Dir scheint das eben sehr zu liegen, dem anderen gefällt's dann wieder nicht.
> 
> *Diese ganze Nano-Geschichte würde ich nicht überbewerten.* Seit Hardy&Greys ihre verbesserte Silikonmatrix vermarkten und von einem völlig neuen Blankmaterial sprechen (der Sprung wäre in etwa so groß wie von Glasfaser zu Kohlefaser) versuchen halt andere Hersteller auf den Zug aufzuspringen und ihr "neues Blankmaterial" zu vermarkten. Bei Abu eben Nano-Carbon. |rolleyes


 


Völlig richtig,#6

ist absolut egal welchen Namen das Kind bekommt,Hauptsache ist eine wirkliche Verbesserung.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Kark (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Ich würde die Nano-Geschichte auch nicht überbewerten. Es gibt verhältnismäßig günstige Ruten (70-120€) von Rozemeijer in denen Nano verarbeitet ist/wurde. Es handelt sich um das Master-Selection Programm welches nahezu alle Raubfischruten-Kategorie abdeckt.
Wenn Ruten in dieser Preiskategorie auch Nano haben ist es weder was Neues noch was besonders aussergewöhnliches.


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Ihr wisst schon was Nano bedeutet oder?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Neu, leichter, stabiler, besser und sowieso. Und jeder der was anderes sagt ist doof!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



christian36 schrieb:


> Neu, leichter, stabiler, besser und sowieso. Und jeder der was anderes sagt ist doof!



Der Punkt hat mich überzeugt!!! :q


----------



## Kark (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon was Nano bedeutet oder?



Streng genommen ist Nano die Bezeichnung einer Größeneinheit (10^-9) also den miliardsten Teil #c


----------



## prignitz_angler (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Amen |supergri


----------



## aalk47 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

das problem mit diesen nano-ruten ist ja, dass sie die blut-hirn-schranke ueberwinden koennen ...


----------



## Case (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, kann man mit Nanoteilchen
die selben Materialeigenschaften auf kleinerem Raum schaffen,
für die man sonst eben größere Partikel bräuchte.

Würde für die Rute bedeuten, dass der Blank, bei gleicher Eigenschaft 
(Aktion), dünner ausfällt und eventuell auch leichter ist. 
Und das ist ja wohl so.



Case


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Kark schrieb:


> Ich würde die Nano-Geschichte auch nicht überbewerten. Es gibt verhältnismäßig günstige Ruten (70-120€) von Rozemeijer in denen Nano verarbeitet ist/wurde. Es handelt sich um das* Master-Selection* Programm welches nahezu alle Raubfischruten-Kategorie abdeckt.
> Wenn Ruten in dieser Preiskategorie auch Nano haben ist es weder was Neues noch was besonders aussergewöhnliches.


 


Hallo Kark,#h

ich fische eine Dropschrott aus der Serie.Kann nur sagen,wunderbar leicht bei 2,50m und WG 3-50gr.
Aber das die Rute was mit "Nano" am Hut hat ist neu
für mich.Ist aber ein toller Stock.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gründler (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Mit Nano wird gerade ne menge menge Geld gemacht,das Wort Nano zieht magisch an.

Allein im bereich Aquaristik sprengt Nano über alles,und es boomt gewaltig,daher Strategisch gut zu verkaufen das mystery Nano Word 


Ps:Wer dran glaubt wird immer zufrieden sein ^^ 

#h


----------



## Case (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Naja, der Fortschritt ist nicht aufzuhalten. 
Sonst würden wir Heute noch mit Haselnussstecken oder 
bestenfalls mit Bambus angeln. 

Bin sicher nicht der High-Tech-Freak. Aber meine alten Kohlefaser-
Ruten waren auch irgend wann mal eine neue Technologie.

Case


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Kark schrieb:


> Streng genommen ist Nano die Bezeichnung einer Größeneinheit (10^-9) also den miliardsten Teil #c



Amen


----------



## Kark (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Kark,#h
> 
> ich fische eine Dropschrott aus der Serie.Kann nur sagen,wunderbar leicht bei 2,50m und WG 3-50gr.
> Aber das die Rute was mit "Nano" am Hut hat ist neu
> ...



Mein Kollege fischt eine Jerke (Bonecrusher) und eine Spinnrute (Jig Stick) aus der Serie. Da Steht auch irgendwie drauf das Nano drin ist #c

KLICK 

Hier ist mal ein Link wo auch staht das auf die neuste Nanotechnlogie zurückgegriffen wurde 

Grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Kark schrieb:


> Mein Kollege fischt eine Jerke (Bonecrusher) und eine Spinnrute (Jig Stick) aus der Serie. *Da Steht auch irgendwie drauf das Nano drin ist* #c
> 
> KLICK
> 
> ...


 


Habs gefunden,steht ganz klein auf dem Spitzenteil
drauf. 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Kark (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Na dann hezlichen Glückwunsch zur Mitgliedschaft im Club der revolutionären Nano-Ruten-Besitzer  :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Kark schrieb:


> Na dann hezlichen Glückwunsch zur Mitgliedschaft im Club der revolutionären Nano-Ruten-Besitzer :m


 


Danke,

bin gerade 10 cm gewachsen.|supergri
Kein Wunder,das letzte Woche die Barsche so gut gebissen
haben.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Norge Fan (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Da hier dank Jürgen :m ne rege Diskussion entbrannt ist,bin ich wirklich gespannt wie die ersten Reaktionen nach dem fischen der besagten Rute ausfallen.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Die Frage ist, ob es nun am "Nano" liegt, oder nicht. 

Ich vermute mal, Nano-Teilchen (wenn da denn was Wahres dran ist) in das Harz zu mischen und damit den Blank zu pressen bringt nichts. 
Wenn der Blank dünner ist, dann haben die ein anderen Mandrill genommen und vielleicht andere Matten. Ein anderer Pressdruck würde ebenfalls was bringen.


----------



## Norge Fan (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob es nun am "Nano" liegt, oder nicht.
> 
> Ich vermute mal, Nano-Teilchen


 
Richtig ,alle vermuten etwas.......aber keiner weiß was genaues .   

Wenn kein Abu-Konstrukteur oder jemand der sich mit der Materie auskennt hier postet wird`s wohl im Reich der Spekulationen enden :m.


----------



## Thunder (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

"Die neue Nano Technologie manipuliert Graphit auf atomarer Ebene für verbesserte Druckfestigkeit."

So auf jedenfall beschreibt es ABU auf seiner Webseite.

http://www.abugarcia.com/veritas.html

Hab es mal grob aus dem Englischen übersetzt.

mfg
Markus


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. September 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

So hats bei Skynet auch angefangen.


----------



## DJTMichel (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

mir fehlt etwas die Lust, mich ernsthaft wissenschaftlich in dieses Thema einzuarbeiten und deshalb ist folgendes meiner rein subjektiv arbeitenden Phantasie mit Unterstützung von Wikipedia entsprungen:







Ich würde ja gern glauben, das um den Blank der neue Rocke so eine Art unsichtbarer Lockenwickler gezogen wurde, aber so richtig gelingt es mir nicht. Der Durchmesser der bisher erzeugten Graphitröhren liegt im Bereich von 1 bis 50 nm, ich gehe verschärft davon aus, das die Außenabmessungen auch der Neuen erheblich darüber liegen werden  ! 
Andererseits sollen bereits einige tausend Tennisschläger, bei denen Nanoröhren mit Kunststoff gemischt worden sind um eine Verbesserung der mechanischen Eigenschaften zu erreichen, im Handel sein.
Also wenn das verpressen von diesem revolutionären Graphitpulver zu einer merklich gesteigerten Durckfestigkeit der neuen Rute führt - warum nicht? 
Sind eigentlich bereits vergleichbare Blanks für Rutenbauer erhältlich? 

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Ich seh das entspannt(er), da man wirklich nur spekulieren kann..

Und ob eine Verarbeitung von Nanopartikeln immer sinnvoll ist, wird sich auch erst mit der Zeit zeigen..

Und vor allem müsste man für jeden Einzelfall wesentlich mehr wissen, um das nur ansatzweise nachvollziehen zu können..

Z. B. welche Ausgangsstoffe da genanot werden, wie sie genau eingearbeitet werden und was das dann wirklich bringt..

So wie es zig unterschiedliche Kohlefasern gibt (in zig unterschiedlichen zu verarbeitenden Durchmessern) kann man ja fast jedes Material auch zu Nanopartikeln verarbeiten.

Wie viel muss dann enthalten sein, dass man damit werben darf?

Auch da gibts ja die Parallele zur "100% Kohlefaserrute".

Deren Fasern zwar zu 100% aus Kohlefaser bestehen mögen, aber je nach Qualität des Blanks ja auch noch bis weit über 50% Harz enthalten, selten weniger als 25%..

Eine Diskussion um das Harz bzw. dessen Eigenschaften habe ich aber bisher noch nicht mitbekommen, wenns um Ruten ging.

Wenn aber ein Stoff mit einem so großen Anteil in einem Blank verbaut ist, ist da ein Gedanke über Eigenschaften des Harzes und welche verschiedenen Harze es da überhaupt gibt, mit welchen Vor- und Nachteilen, doch eigentlich mindestens so relevant wie eine Diskussion über die genaue Art der Kohlefaser. Wobei ja sowieso der verarbeitete Faserdurchmesser im Endeffekt wichtiger als die Art der Faser.

Wenn darüber zum einen nicht informiert wird von der Industrie, zum anderen die Angler das ja auch nur seltenst nachvollziehen können (wer ist schon Physiker?) mutet eine Diskussion über "Nanos" dann schon etwas seltsam an..

Mischt man dann in solchen Diskussionen noch Aussagen wie "mein Händler hat mir gesagt" oder "jemand hat mir erzählt auf einer japanischen Seite würde stehen" oder "ein Experte hat mir erklärt" wird das Ganze ja nur noch undurchsichtiger..

Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, wie sich solche Teile dann in der Praxis bewähren werden - und wir werden das mit Sicherheit hier im Forum früher oder später mitkriegen, sollten da relevante Mängel in der Praxis auftauchen, wie bei Zinkgetrieben auch .... 

Daher, wie gesagt:
Entspannt bleiben ;-))


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, Nano-Teilchen (wenn da denn was Wahres dran ist) in das Harz zu mischen und damit den Blank zu pressen bringt nichts.



Doch so in etwa wird das aber sein, daß der Harzmatrix irgendetwas beigegeben wird, vermutlich Kohlefaserpartikel. Wie/Warum das was bringen soll kann dir am besten die Marketingabteilung erklären. |supergri

Bei Modulus und Pressdruck muss auch irgendwann Ende der Fahnenstange sein. 57msi - noch viel höher moduliertes Carbon wird wohl zu brüchig für praktisch taugliche Angelrutenblanks (vermute ich einfach mal) und beim Pressdruck sind wahrscheinlich auch Grenzen der technischen Machbarkeit gesetzt. Verbundmaterialien wie z.B mit TiBoron oder Kevlar machen den Blank eher langsamer und/oder schwerer.
Also entwickelt man eben am Harz herum.
Scheint aber was bruchresistenz und Gewicht angeht doch ordentlich was zu bringen. Klick klack


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie/Warum das was bringen soll kann dir am besten die Marketingabteilung erklären. |supergri



Ich denke nicht. Das wird da ein Entwickler viel ehr wissen, als die Marketingleute. 


Nanotubes werden hier wohl nicht drin sein, um mal das aufzugreifen. Bisher kann man keine Nanotubes "gerichtet" herstellen (soweit ich weiß). Es ist Zufall, die dick und lang die Tubes sind.



Zum Pressdruck: Mit hat ein Daiwavertreter gesagt, dass Daiwa in Japan eine Machine hat, die (weltweit) am meisten Pressdruck (120 t) schafft - das Resultat war für ihn, das sind die besten Blanks (Morethan Serie) überhaupt. Das eine Glasrute auch Vorteile hat, wollte er nicht wissen.

Ich glaube bei St. Croix mal gelesen zu haben, dass die höher modulierte Fasern als die (interne Bezeichnung) SC V nicht einsetzen können, da der Kram sonst nicht fischbar wäre, weil's bricht. 

Ich glaube aber, es gibt da ein "Gemisch" aus SC VI und SC V, da würde ich aber nicht die Hand für ins Feuer legen. 


Also kann man sagen, dass Nano-Partikel im Harz was bringen, nur keiner weiß auch nur im Ansatz wie... ?!


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Das wird da ein Entwickler viel ehr wissen, als die Marketingleute.


Die formulieren aber die "Erklärung" warum man das haben muß in Form von Werbetexten. |supergri



> Zum Pressdruck: Mit hat ein Daiwavertreter gesagt, dass Daiwa in Japan  eine Machine hat, die (weltweit) am meisten Pressdruck (120 t) schafft


Naja, "schafft" deutet ja schon auf eine gewisse Begrenzung hin.



> Ich glaube bei St. Croix mal gelesen zu haben, dass die höher modulierte Fasern als die (interne Bezeichnung) SC V nicht einsetzen können, da der Kram sonst nicht fischbar wäre, weil's bricht.
> 
> Ich glaube aber, es gibt da ein "Gemisch" aus SC VI und SC V, da würde ich aber nicht die Hand für ins Feuer legen.


Ja, meine das Gemisch aus SCIV und SCV heisst dann SCVI.



> Also kann man sagen, dass Nano-Partikel im Harz was bringen, nur keiner weiß auch nur im Ansatz wie... ?!


Glaube ja, daß "Nano" in dem Fall nur "ganz klein" heissen soll, nicht wirkliche Nanogrösse.
 Marketingabteilung halt.
Gibt's überhaupt Produkte mit "echter" Nanotechnologie? Warum sollten "Nanotubes" ausgerechnet bei Angelruten zum ersten mal kommerziell verwendet werden (mal abgesehen davon - die Herstellung dürfte doch recht teuer sein).

Ich vermute mal bestenfalls werden diese Rutenblanks leichter, robuster und/oder giftiger.
Schlechtestenfalls machen die einfach n bißchen Karbonstaub ins Harz und behaupten, daß das jetzt der Überbringer ist. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Ist doch ein bisschen wie mit den "verstärkenden Kevlarfäden". Wie so ein lose rumgelegter Minifaden was verstärken soll, will sich mir einfach nicht erschließen. Und jetzt halt nano...


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die formulieren aber die "Erklärung" warum man das haben muß in Form von Werbetexten. |supergri
> 
> Naja, "schafft" deutet ja schon auf eine gewisse Begrenzung hin.
> 
> ...


 


Wäre zu wünschen,denn ich habe für meine 2 Nikon-Objektive mit "Nano-Tech" ein Schweinegeld bezahlt.
Und anscheinend ist das "Nanozeugs" durchsichtig,sonst
könnte man es ja nicht in Objektivlinsen verarbeiten.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Phil Lee (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



christian36 schrieb:


> So hats bei Skynet auch angefangen.



#g

bester Beitrag bislang.


----------



## DokSnyder (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Vielleicht haben die ja schon das neue "Graphen" was jetzt in aller Munde ist verwendet...
100 mal stärker als Stahl. 
Die sind halt schneller als die anderen Firmen. Die verwenden das Zeug schon bevor es überhaupt fertig entwickelt wurde.  

Oder halt auch nicht. Nächstes Jahr machen die als Abschlusskappe einen kleinen goldenen Löwen dran, dann ist es die "Rocksweeper Nano Golden Lion" und man muss die wieder kaufen, weil die viel besser in der Hand liegt, ausgewogen ist, und auf Knopfdruck brüllen kann.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Irgendwie seltsam,schon über 80 Hits,und niemand hat auch
nur etwas Ahnung von der Sache.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Irgendwie seltsam,schon über 80 Hits,und niemand hat auch
> nur etwas Ahnung von der Sache.|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


So siehts aus Jürgen..............
ich zitiere mich mal selbst .





Norge Fan schrieb:


> Richtig ,alle vermuten etwas.......aber keiner weiß was genaues .
> 
> Wenn kein Abu-Konstrukteur oder jemand der sich mit der Materie auskennt hier postet wird`s wohl im Reich der Spekulationen enden :m.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> So siehts aus Jürgen..............
> *ich zitiere mich mal selbst* .


 


#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


PS. neugierig bin ich aber doch.


----------



## DJTMichel (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

gibt es schon ein "Erstausgabedatum" |director:, ich möchte wenigstens mal sehen, worüber ich derzeit gelegentlich nachdenke...


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habs gefunden,steht *ganz klein* auf dem Spitzenteil
> drauf.


Groß draufschreiben können sie es ja nicht, wäre ja kein "Nano" :m
Michael

P.S.: Sorry, der musste sein, auch wenn Jürgens Beitrag zwei Wochen her ist... Aber immerhin hat mir dieser Thread erklärt, warum ich vor kurzem eine "alte" Rocksweeper 1002MH für 199 Euro im Laden gesehen habe |supergri|supergri


----------



## DinkDiver (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Mei lustig wieviel man über irgendwas disskutieren kann ohne Ahnung davon zu haben.
Ich muss gestehen ich hab auch keine praktische Erfahrung mit "Nano" Partikeln. Prinzipiell ist es aber durchaus möglich das eine Beimengung von z.B. besagten Kohlenstoff Nanotubes oder irgendwas anderes feines Zeug (nano halt ) eine Erhöhung der Festigkeit Erzielt werden kann. Dieser Effekt ist ja nichts neues und bei z.B. Glasfaserverstärkten Kunststoffen schon gang und gäbe. Inwiefern Füllstoffe beim Harz in diesem Zusammenhang Sinn machen werden wohl nur die Ingenieure sagen können, welche die Blanks entworfen haben.
Oder aber jemand opfert sich, kauft sich 5 alte und 5 neue Rocksweeper und macht Bruchtests damit


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



			
				Michael_05er;3104031[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Groß draufschreiben können sie es ja nicht, wäre ja kein "Nano"*[/COLOR] :m
> Michael
> 
> P.S.: Sorry, der musste sein, auch wenn Jürgens Beitrag zwei Wochen her ist... Aber immerhin hat mir dieser Thread erklärt, warum ich vor kurzem eine "alte" Rocksweeper 1002MH für 199 Euro im Laden gesehen habe |supergri|supergri


 


|good: |supergri

Trotzdem bin ich weiterhin neugierig.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



DinkDiver schrieb:


> Mei lustig wieviel man über irgendwas disskutieren kann ohne Ahnung davon zu haben.
> Ich muss gestehen ich hab auch keine praktische Erfahrung mit "Nano" Partikeln.* Prinzipiell ist es aber durchaus möglich das eine Beimengung von z.B. besagten Kohlenstoff Nanotubes oder irgendwas anderes feines Zeug (nano halt ) eine Erhöhung der Festigkeit Erzielt werden kann.* Dieser Effekt ist ja nichts neues und bei z.B. Glasfaserverstärkten Kunststoffen schon gang und gäbe. Inwiefern Füllstoffe beim Harz in diesem Zusammenhang Sinn machen werden wohl nur die Ingenieure sagen können, welche die Blanks entworfen haben.
> Oder aber jemand opfert sich, kauft sich 5 alte und 5 neue Rocksweeper und macht Bruchtests damit


 


Hallo DinkDiver,#h

das allein kann aber nicht "Nano" sein.Wie ich bereits erwähnt hatte,sind Linsen meiner Nikon-Objektive mit
"Nano-Technik" vergütet.Das soll eine wesentlich bessere
Bildqualität bewirken.Hat also mit erhöhter Stabilität nichts
zu tun.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Noob-Flyer (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Äpfel und Birnen.
Wo genau findet denn die Nanotechnologie anwendung in den Objektiven? Z.b. können Optiken auf Rauheiten im Nanometerbereich geschliffen werden. Kann man also auch mit Nanotechnologie bezeichnen wenn man will.


----------



## DJTMichel (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen.
> Wo genau findet denn die Nanotechnologie anwendung in den Objektiven?


 
In der Vergütung (dieser kobaltblaue Schimmer auf dem Glas), schreibt er doch...

Jedenfalls erfuhr ich vorhin, daß die neue Rocke um die 330,- kosten soll (2,70m). Die 30,- Aufpreis ist es mir wert 

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Norge Fan (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Jedenfalls erfuhr ich vorhin, daß die neue Rocke um die 330,- kosten soll (2,70m). Die 30,- Aufpreis ist es mir wert
> 
> Gruß
> Michel


 
Interessante Aussage,es gibt auch Stimmen die von weit aus höheren Summen sprechen #c.  
Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.  
Gibt es denn schon ein Datum für den Verkaufsstart?


----------



## DJTMichel (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

ja, diese Stimme erzählte mir vor kurzen, die derzeit verfügbare Rocke hätte mal 600,- gekostet. Ich höre da lieber auf andere. Selbst in einem kleinen Braunschweiger Angelladen würde ich nicht mehr als 364,- für die genannte bezahlen (heutige telefonidsche Auskunft). Ende Oktober soll sie verfügbar sein.


----------



## Norge Fan (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Bin heut über was gestolpert.........................              

 Zur Herstellung der Rocksweeper Nano Blanks hat Abu Garica ein spezielles Harz mit extrem kleinen Kohlenstoff-Partikeln (Nano-Bereich) eingesetzt. Die Eigenschaften dieses Harzes erlauben die Verarbeitung noch dünnerer IM9 Kohlefasermatten. *Das Endergebnis ist wirklich beindruckend!*

........................weiß jetzt nicht ob das so hier schon erwähnt wurde,hab aber auch keine Lust den ganzen Thread nochmals durch zu stöbern :m.


----------



## Norge Fan (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Hat mir doch keine Ruhe gelassen ,wurde auf Seite 4 schon geschrieben.   
Muss das Teil unbedingt mal begrabbeln wenn sie raus kommt, vermutlich werde ich danach das Mysterium Nano aber auch nicht erklären können :m.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon von der "Nanoverarsche" gehört?? Die ist so aalglatt, dass es keiner merkt


 



Hallo Martin,#h

da du ja anscheinend besser informiert bist,bitte erkläre
doch dann mal den "neuen" Blank der "Rocke".:m
Scheinen sich ja doch einige Leute für die Rute zu interessieren.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Khaane (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

"Nano" bezeichnet doch im weiteren Sinne nur eine Größeneinheit, da kann fast alles mit gemeint sein - Darüber ganze 10 Seiten zu diskutieren ist etwas mühsig.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Khaane schrieb:


> "Nano" bezeichnet doch im weiteren Sinne nur eine Größeneinheit, da kann fast alles mit gemeint sein - Darüber ganze 10 Seiten zu diskutieren ist etwas mühsig.



Im Prinzip hast du recht, aber wenn nicht nur nach "NANO," sondern auch nach "ROCKSWEEPER" gefragt wird, dann darf die Diskussion auch ruhig ein wenig länger sein.

Oder?


----------



## Norge Fan (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Hatte heut die neue Fisch und Fang im Briefkasten.  
Da steht als Vorschau für die nächste Ausgabe drin:   

"Nano-Technologie heisst das neue Zauberwort.   
Thomas Wendt hat den Hersteller Hardy & Greys in England besucht und sich die Innovation des Jahres "Sintrix" vorführen lassen".   

Ist zwar keine Rocke,aber eben Nano .   

Also sind wir in spätestens 4 Wochen schlauer :m.


----------



## Tricast (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Wir haben uns das mit der Nano-Technologie einmal von einem der führenden Hersteller erklären lassen. Eine Rute, oder besser der Blank, besteht ja nicht nur aus Kohlefaser. Die Kohlefasermatten sind mit einem Harz getränkt der das Ganze zusammenhält. In das Harz werden kleinste Teile untergemischt die aus unterschiedlichen Materialien und Formen bestehen können. Eben sehr klein, eben Nano. Diese Beimengungen im Harz geben dem Blank mehr Kraft, man kann also dünnere und leichtere Blanks für den gleichen Zweck bauen.
Hoffe das einigermaßen verständlich wiedergegeben zu haben.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## shxrvxn (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

*3M Matrix Resin (NSi):* St Croix is stepping up the game yet again this year. The company is already known for their IPC, ART, and other technologies applied to their rods to improve performance, durability, and sensitivity. This time St. Croix is working with 3M to further the performance of their high end rods. The 3M Matrix Resin is bonded to the high modulus or high strain graphite fibers in the following rod series - Legend Elite (casting, spinning, fly), Legend Xtreme (casting and spinning), Bank Robber, and Legend Salt. The Legend Elite and Xtreme rods with the 3M Matrix resin will be available January 2011. The Legend Salt and Bank Robber will be available in October 2010.​





Look for this label on the St Croix rods to indicate it has the 3M Matrix Resin

The new 3M Matrix Resin is unique because it uses nano-sized (ultra-microscopic) spheres of silica as a homogeneous, non-abrasive filler between the carbon fibers of a graphite rod blank, which results in a much stronger finished product. With this material St. Croix is able to provide an stronger rod without increasing its weight, and the nano technology does not affect the rod's action or power.​


----------



## zxmonaco (4. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Schade Schade ich will unbedingt die 274 er fischen überall ist sie ausverkauft, zumindest wenn man sie günstig haben will.
Habt ihr noch einen Tipp ich würde gerne unter 290 bleiben


----------



## Norge Fan (4. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



zxmonaco schrieb:


> Schade Schade ich will unbedingt die 274 er fischen überall ist sie ausverkauft, zumindest wenn man sie günstig haben will.
> Habt ihr noch einen Tipp ich würde gerne unter 290 bleiben


 
Die Neue oder die Alte  ?????


----------



## shxrvxn (14. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Das Zauberwort Nano als Qualitätsmerkmal oder als Grund für den Preis der Rocksweeper anzuführen, erscheint mir eher abwegig.
Ein Blick auf die Website von purefishing.com zeigt, dass auch die 99 USD Ruten von Abu genanot sind.

Nano ist überall (nicht nur bei St.Croix).


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



shervan schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort Nano als Qualitätsmerkmal oder als Grund für den Preis der Rocksweeper anzuführen, erscheint mir eher abwegig.
> Ein Blick auf die Website von purefishing.com zeigt, dass auch die 99 USD Ruten von Abu genanot sind.
> 
> Nano ist überall (nicht nur bei St.Croix).


 


Ich glaube diese Einschätzung beruht auf der allgemeinen Unwissenheit.Keiner kann halt die angeblich neue Technik 
z.Z. einordnen.
Mit deinem Schlusssatz stimme ich allerdings überein.
Hättest mal mein letztes Schnitzel in der Frittenbude sehen
sollen.War wirklich "Nano".|supergri


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## shxrvxn (15. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Sorry Jürgen,
wie Du bei www.purefishing.com nachlesen kannst, stellt ABU die für 99,95 USD angebotene neue Veritas Serie ebenfalls unter Hinweis auf die dort eingesetzte Nano Technologie vor.

Was hat also meine Schlußfolgerung, Nano sei kein preisbildender Faktor, mit allgemeiner Unkenntnis zu tun?

UU hat die Rocksweeper ja mehr Nano (Super Nano).

Jenseits Deines Nano Schnitzels deshalb meine Einschätzung, dass der Nano Hype eher ne clevere Werbestrategie ist.


----------



## zxmonaco (15. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

die neue würde ich natürlich lieber nehmen aber wenn ich die alte für unter 200 bekomme würde ich sie auch nehmen


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



shervan schrieb:


> Sorry Jürgen,
> wie Du bei www.purefishing.com nachlesen kannst, stellt ABU die für 99,95 USD angebotene neue Veritas Serie ebenfalls unter Hinweis auf die dort eingesetzte Nano Technologie vor.
> 
> Was hat also meine Schlußfolgerung, Nano sei kein preisbildender Faktor, mit allgemeiner Unkenntnis zu tun?
> ...


 


Hallo Shervan,#h

wenn du dein eigenes Posting (105)noch mal durchliest,dann wirst du feststellen,das ich mich nicht auf den Preis bezogen habe.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:
Jürgen


----------



## Michael_05er (16. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



zxmonaco schrieb:


> die neue würde ich natürlich lieber nehmen aber wenn ich die alte für unter 200 bekomme würde ich sie auch nehmen


Beim Bode in Heidesheim steht noch eine 1002MH (3,05m, WG 15-50gr) für 199,99 rum... Ruf an und frag, ob sie sie Dir schicken.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Renner1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Weiß jemand ob es die Abu Garcia Rocksweeper in 2,13m und 5-25 gr noch gibt?
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir den Link auch noch sagen könntet!:vik:


----------



## snorreausflake (16. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Habe heute die neue Fisch und Fang bekommen in der ein kurzer Bericht und auch ein Video über die Nanotechnologie drin ist.
Die haben nen Besuch bei Hardy gemacht, bei denen heißt das Zeug Sintrix und dort hat man dann einen Bruchtest im vergleich zur normalen Kohlefaser Rute gesehen, desweiteren gab es auch noch einige Drillszenen aus Florida

Wie hier schon angeprochen wurde werden da Nanopartikel (Silicium) in das Harz gemischt.


----------



## shxrvxn (18. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Habe heute die neue Fisch und Fang bekommen in der ein kurzer Bericht und auch ein Video über die Nanotechnologie drin ist.
> Die haben nen Besuch bei Hardy gemacht, bei denen heißt das Zeug Sintrix und dort hat man dann einen Bruchtest im vergleich zur normalen Kohlefaser Rute gesehen, desweiteren gab es auch noch einige Drillszenen aus Florida
> 
> Wie hier schon angeprochen wurde werden da Nanopartikel (Silicium) in das Harz gemischt.


 
Sag ich doch: Nano ist überall (Abu, St.Croix, Hardy).
Übrigens verbinde ich hiermit keine Aussage über die Qualität der (neuen) Rocksweeper.
Ich fand das Vormodell optisch sehr ansprechend. Allerdings war die von mir getestete Variante extrem kopflastig, so dass ich mich für die Illex Ashura Grey Serie entschieden habe.
Nach mehr als 2 Jahren Hardcore Einsatz in Norwegen kann ich nur sagen: Eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Nano-Tech hieß schon früher mal Whisker-Technologie, schon vor über 30 Jahren gab es das als CF-Reinforcement, die ersten waren eigentlich Daiwa in CF-Ruten.
http://oai.dtic.mil/oai/oai?verb=getRecord&metadataPrefix=html&identifier=AD0461363
http://www.studentshelp.de/p/referate/02/6600.htm

Wie Steve Harrison in seinem Blog treffend ausführt, dient es hauptsächlich der Querversteigung zwischen den Fasern, nicht der Längsversteifung, und die Whisker sind schwerer als reines Harz. 
Die Dauerhalteeigenschaften stehen im Erfahrungswert auch noch aus, schließlich kommt eine andere Art Klebung um die Fasern herum dazu. 

Für die längsgerichtete Rutenperformance kann es eigentlich gar nicht bringen, eher nur schwerer machen oder dem Hersteller erlauben Material einzusparen - bricht dann trotzdem nicht.

Vereinfacht aufs wesentliche kann man sagen: :m
Die Nanotechnologie brauchen Grobmotoriker, die die dauernd ihre Ruten schroten, in die fahrradspeichen stecken, drauftreten, die haben was davon, genau wie beim Lo-Tech Zumix von Glasfaserschichten.
Also Zielrichtung "Noob-"- und "Newbie"-Ruten.

Die anderen, die schon ohne "Nano" können, die brauchen das nicht, die Performance der zusatzverstärkten Rute dürfte eben nicht gerade besser werden.

Dann steht da noch der Erfahrungswert im Raume, dass nach einem guten und erfolgreichen Modell mit hohen Verkaufzahlen nicht gerade ein besseres kommt - wird ja eh blind gekauft und preimpressed drauf geschworen.
Daraus mag jeder seine Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nano-Tech hieß schon früher mal Whisker-Technologie, schon vor über 30 Jahren gab es das als CF-Reinforcement, die ersten waren eigentlich Daiwa in CF-Ruten.
> http://oai.dtic.mil/oai/oai?verb=getRecord&metadataPrefix=html&identifier=AD0461363
> http://www.studentshelp.de/p/referate/02/6600.htm
> 
> ...






Ein interessanter Bericht.#6
Nur die Schlüsse sollte nur jemand ziehen, der die Rute bereits getestet hat.Bis dahin bleibt alles Theorie,:m


Gruß
Jürgen *|wavey:*


----------



## snorreausflake (20. November 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vereinfacht aufs wesentliche kann man sagen: :m
> Die Nanotechnologie brauchen Grobmotoriker, die die dauernd ihre Ruten schroten, in die fahrradspeichen stecken, drauftreten, die haben was davon, genau wie beim Lo-Tech Zumix von Glasfaserschichten.
> Also Zielrichtung "Noob-"- und "Newbie"-Ruten.


Das dies Ruten genauso wenig Fahreadspeichen,Autotüren etc. vertragen wie ne "normale" Kohlefaserrute sollte klar sein
Guck mal ob du an das F&F Video rankommst, da kannst den Biegetest sehen, da geht schon noch ein gutes Stück mehr wie mit der normalen Rute.

Achso und warum soll man das nicht brauchen wenn´s ne gute Weiterentwicklung ist? Früher war mal Glasfaser das Non plusultra|rolleyes


----------



## buddah (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

und kauf ich mir jetzt die alt oder neue
die nano 2,70 würd ich für 309€ bekommen aber man kauf halt die katze im sack....bin schreckklich unsicher!!! :c


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Für 300€ kannst Du Dir eine bauen lassen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



christian36 schrieb:


> Für 300€ kannst Du Dir eine bauen lassen.


 


Aber ob die unbedingt besser ist? Ich habe mal den gleichen
Betrag für eine Handgebaute in den Sand gesetzt.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Besser.. kommt drauf an. Meine EST und LRS würde ich für keine Stangenrute eintauschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Und mancher seine Stangenrute nicht gegen eine Handmade . . .|kopfkrat#d

everything is relative . . .:m


----------



## Veit (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Ganz recht, Herr Professor!.

Habe mit mehreren unterschiedlichen Hand Made-Ruten immer nur "Pech" gehabt...
Dann lieber etwas bewährtes von der Stange.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Irgendwann, ich muss noch sparen, baue ich mir ne SpinSystem 3 auf. Muss der Hammer sein, das Stöckchen.

Bis dahin heißt es durchhalten! :m


----------



## prignitz_angler (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Joar, macht Spass die SS3 ,aber erwarte keine Wunder 

Kann auch nicht mehr, wie andere Ruten auch.
Der Plus Punkt ist echt der ausbalanzierte Blank im Gegensatz zur EST.

Hab ja schon alles durch  die neue Rocke hätte mich auch interessiert, aber ach......wollt wieder was basteln #h


----------



## OnTheMove (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Joar, macht Spass die SS3 ,aber erwarte keine Wunder
> 
> Kann auch nicht mehr, wie andere Ruten auch.
> Der Plus Punkt ist echt der ausbalanzierte Blank im Gegensatz zur EST.



Stimmt! :m

Trozdem gibt es kaum Bessere Blanks(oder eben Stangenruten) als den der SS3. Aber sehr viele schlechtere

Grüße Markus


----------



## snorreausflake (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Joar, macht Spass die SS3 ,aber erwarte keine Wunder
> 
> Kann auch nicht mehr, wie andere Ruten auch.


Hab auch ne SS3 und wie du sagts, zaubern kann das Ding net, aber liegt verdammt gut in der Hand und ist so wie ich se will:m
Wer aber net weiß wie genau er die Rute braucht ist mit einer von der Stange deutlich besser dran|rolleyes


----------



## buddah (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

aber es weiss keiner wie die neu Rocke ist, oder...laut meinem Händler sind die ersten schon raus...es muss doch jemanden hier geben der sie schon in Händen hält.....
Neu oder alt??


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



buddah schrieb:


> aber es weiss keiner wie die neu Rocke ist, oder...laut meinem Händler sind die ersten schon raus...es muss doch jemanden hier geben der sie schon in Händen hält.....
> Neu oder alt??


 


Was biste bei dem Wetter so nervös? Ausser Eiszapfen
an der Nase ist doch ohnehin nichts zu holen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Conchoolio (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Laut meinem Händler und die sind sehr nah dran an der Produktionsfirma  gibts das Ding noch nirgends. Sie bekommen sie vorraussichtlich mitte Dezember! Ich warte auch schon gespannt. Ein paar Testruten sind sicher schon irgendwo unterwegs (wahrscheinlich bei Dietel und co!)


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Laut meinem Händler und die sind sehr nah dran an der Produktionsfirma  gibts das Ding *noch nirgends. Sie bekommen sie vorraussichtlich mitte Dezember!* Ich warte auch schon gespannt. Ein paar Testruten sind sicher schon irgendwo unterwegs (wahrscheinlich bei Dietel und co!)


 


Ist auch mein Kenntnisstand.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## antonio (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Das dies Ruten genauso wenig Fahreadspeichen,Autotüren etc. vertragen wie ne "normale" Kohlefaserrute sollte klar sein
> Guck mal ob du an das F&F Video rankommst, da kannst den Biegetest sehen, da geht schon noch ein gutes Stück mehr wie mit der normalen Rute.
> 
> Achso und warum soll man das nicht brauchen wenn´s ne gute Weiterentwicklung ist? Früher war mal Glasfaser das Non plusultra|rolleyes



diese biegetests gabs früher auch schon.
hier wird die rute schön langsam gleichmäßig belastet,völlig praxisuntauglich.

antonio


----------



## buddah (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

laut dem Händler kommen die ersten(10Stück) nächste Woche...und er hatte wohl schon ein paar von der Messe.....

Eiszapfen hin oder her....Zander fischen geht immer:l

Und ja ich bin einfach in der Zwickmühle....die alte gibts ja kaum noch....online hab ich sie gar nicht gefunden(ausser zu horenden Preisen) und bei uns sthen noch 2 im Laden...wer weiss wie lange noch|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



buddah schrieb:


> laut dem Händler kommen die ersten(10Stück) nächste Woche...und er hatte wohl schon ein paar von der Messe.....
> 
> Eiszapfen hin oder her....Zander fischen geht immer:l
> 
> Und ja ich bin einfach in der Zwickmühle....die alte gibts ja kaum noch....online hab ich sie gar nicht gefunden(ausser zu horenden Preisen) und bei uns sthen noch 2 im Laden...wer weiss wie lange noch|kopfkrat


 


Dann kauf sie.Mit geringem Verlust wirst du die Rute immer noch mit Kusshand los werden.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## canis777 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



christian36 schrieb:


> Besser.. kommt drauf an. Meine EST und LRS würde ich für keine Stangenrute eintauschen.



Ne ich auch nicht, es gibt nichts von der Stange (ich habe alle Edelruten in der Hand gehabt) was an den CTS Blanks kratzen kann.
Ich habe mittlerweile 5 verschiedene CTS Blanks verbaut und es gibt nach meiner Meinung nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Dito. Und abgesehen davon ist eine Selbstgebaute genau so wie ich sie haben will. Ich kenne keine Stangenrute bei der alles so ist, wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Aber Geschmäcker sind ja Gott sei Dank verschieden.


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Dass die neuen Rocksweepers noch nicht ausgeliefert sind stimmt so nicht, ich habe die 1002MH und die 1042XH seit etwa zwei Wochen bei mir stehen, ich habe sie bislang noch nicht fischen können, aber 'trocken' fühlen sie sich schon atemberaubend an... 

Wenn jemand irgendwelche Details haben möchte kann ich sie hier gerne posten, was genau soll ich schreiben? :g


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Abumann schrieb:


> Dass die neuen Rocksweepers noch nicht ausgeliefert sind stimmt so nicht, ich habe die 1002MH und die 1042XH seit etwa zwei Wochen bei mir stehen, ich habe sie bislang noch nicht fischen können, aber 'trocken' fühlen sie sich schon atemberaubend an...
> 
> Wenn jemand irgendwelche Details haben möchte kann ich sie hier gerne posten, was genau soll ich schreiben? :g


 



Mich würde zum einen das Rutengewicht interessieren,und auch die Gewichtsverteilung ( Kopflastig? ).

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Hallo Dirk,

kannst Du eine Aussage zu der Blankstärke machen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## snorreausflake (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Laut meinem Händler und die sind sehr nah dran an der Produktionsfirma  gibts das Ding noch nirgends. Sie bekommen sie vorraussichtlich mitte Dezember! Ich warte auch schon gespannt. Ein paar Testruten sind sicher schon irgendwo unterwegs (wahrscheinlich bei Dietel und co!)


Also bei Köderwahsinn gibts wohl schon zwei Versionen , eine Cast und ne drei metrige Spin


----------



## randio (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

sollte heute ausgeliefert werden, aber nun wohl doch erst am 15.12.

habe mir mal die 2,74er nano in kombi mit der 4000er fireblood bestellt.

angeblich ist die rute dünner und MINIMAL weicher als die "alte".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



randio schrieb:


> angeblich ist die rute dünner und MINIMAL weicher als die "alte".


Diese Aussage wird die Nachfrage nach der für viele gut gelungenen, begehrten "Alten" nicht gerade mindern! :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



randio schrieb:


> angeblich ist die rute dünner und MINIMAL weicher als die "alte".



Hat dir deine Frau gesagt?|kopfkrat


|supergri


----------



## randio (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

nein, deine... :g

aber wenn du es wirklich wissen willst und nicht nur witzig sein möchtest, dann bitte...
es war der herr dietel. ABER, verallgemeinert, auf alle modelle.

ich kann aber bei interesse gerne berichten, da ich meine "alte" rocke auch behalten werde.


----------



## Bela B. (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Hallo,wer seine " alte " Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 902 MH 2,74m 15-50g los werden möchte oder weiß wo sie noch zu kaufen gibt,bitte melden per PN. Danke.


Bela B.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Bela B. schrieb:


> Hallo,wer seine " alte " Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 902 MH 2,74m 15-50g los werden möchte oder weiß wo sie noch zu kaufen gibt,bitte melden per PN. Danke.
> 
> 
> Bela B.


 

Dafür gibts auch die Sparte Flohmarkt (Kauf+Verkauf).Könnte
mehr Resonanz bringen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Bela B. (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

@  j.Breithardt : Danke,dieses habe ich auch schon gemacht.

                      Vielleicht gibt es ja hier in diesem  
                      Thema einen Leser der seine"alte"                        verkaufen möchte,um sich
                      das neue Modell zu holen.


                          Bela B.


----------



## zanderandi (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Bela B. schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja hier in diesem
> Thema einen Leser der seine"alte"                        verkaufen möchte,um sich
> das neue Modell zu holen.
> 
> ...



Mmhhh ich denke da gibt es schon einige in der Warteschlange


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dafür gibts auch die Sparte Flohmarkt (Kauf+Verkauf).Könnte
> mehr Resonanz bringen.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 


Hallo Bela,#h

wollte dich nicht bevormunden.Sollte nur eine Hilfestellung 
für deine Suche sein. :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Bela B. (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

@ j.Breithardt, dies habe ich auch als Hilfestellung   
                    verstanden und mich über die 
                    schnelle Antwort gefreut .

                       Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Promachos (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



zanderandi schrieb:


> Mmhhh ich denke da gibt es schon einige in der Warteschlange



Von denen man einen streichen kann...:q:vik:

Gruß Promachos


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Promachos schrieb:


> Von denen man einen streichen kann...:q:vik:
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 




Willste jetzt fürs reden bezahlt werden?#c
Los,spucks aus.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Ja . . woher?#h


----------



## Promachos (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Hallo,

mehr wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht sagen. Bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer 902, die ich auf eine "Suche"-Anfrage hin angeboten bekommen habe.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Die Einzige?|wavey:


----------



## Promachos (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Ja. Ich hatte 1 "Wucherangebot", 1 Angebot für später (wenn's die neue Nano irgendwo sehr preiswert gibt) und dieses.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Ahhhja . . .|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Na dann mal dickes PetriHeil zur "neuen" Peitsche! 
Ist eine tolle Rute #6


----------



## Promachos (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Danke, Kai.

Und jetzt beginnt die Suche nach der passenden Rolle...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Mein Review haste ja gesehen, bin mit der da gezeigten Kombination sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Renner1 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Ich habe mir gerade die Rocke in 2,13m für 289,00 Euro gekauft.
Erfahrung kann ich aber erst am 1.2.2011 geben da ich dann Geburtstag habe|gr::c#q


----------



## prignitz_angler (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Häh?

Wie jetzt du kaufst dir eine Rute und hast die erst zu deinem GB?

Erklär mal ..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Vorher darf er die nicht ausprobieren, darf er nicht fischen, sonst bekommt er eins mit dem Nudelholz! :m :q


----------



## Renner1 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Ich bestelle die und meine Mutter und mein Opa bezahlen die!
Die Rute wird auch nicht zu mir geschickt sonder zu meinem Opa!

MFG


----------



## Bela B. (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

@Renner1, " Ich bräuchte mal die Adresse von Mutter und Opa,möchte auch bestellen! Versand soll aber dann  an meine Adresse erfolgen. 

                :vik: Gruß Bela B.


----------



## prignitz_angler (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



Renner1 schrieb:


> Ich bestelle die und meine Mutter und mein Opa bezahlen die!
> Die Rute wird auch nicht zu mir geschickt sonder zu meinem Opa!
> 
> MFG




achso..bist etwas jünger als ich #h

Dann mal viel Spass mit im Frühjahr #h


----------



## Bela B. (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Hallo,ab heute bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer einer neuen ungefischten Rocksweeper 902 MH.

Nochmals Danke an alle für eure Mails.#6


                               Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Promachos (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Hoppla,

das ging aber schnell#6. Freut mich für dich, dass es geklappt hat.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## iltis05 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

HI Leuts !

Kann jemand von euch die neue Nano mit der alten vergleichen,ich könnte beide haben .Bin jetzt am überlegen welche ich nehmen soll.


Gruß
iltis


----------



## Norge Fan (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Wenn Du die alte erheblich günstiger kriegen kannst.......würde ich die nehmen.     

Nimmte es sich nichts......die neue .


----------



## prignitz_angler (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



iltis05 schrieb:


> HI Leuts !
> 
> Kann jemand von euch die neue Nano mit der alten vergleichen,ich könnte beide haben .Bin jetzt am überlegen welche ich nehmen soll.
> 
> ...



die neue natürlich, keine Frage :m

Was willste denn mit alter Technik, wenn es "Nano" gibt?

Die neue kostet nicht mehr viel, ich würd die kaufen...auser du bekommst die alte sehr sehr günstig |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> die neue natürlich, keine Frage :m
> 
> Was willste denn mit alter Technik, wenn es "Nano" gibt?
> 
> Die neue kostet nicht mehr viel, ich würd die kaufen...auser du bekommst die alte sehr sehr günstig |wavey:


 


Ich würde vermutlich auch die "jüngere" nehmen,alt wird sie
von alleine.Sagt jedenfalls der "Loddar".|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## goolgetter (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

und da hat der Loddar auch recht


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckypapier

In wie weit sich nun Nano-Partikel (aus was auch immer) sich im Harz verhalten, kann man dadurch natürlich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Renner1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Hat jetzt schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Nano?


----------



## Renner1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Keiner?


----------



## Kotzi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Du hast die doch morgen in den Händen .. ungeduldshübbel 
kann ich vollkommen verstehen


----------



## consi (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neue Rocksweeper Nano-Technologie*

Hallo,
einfach mal die Suche anschmeissen #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203229

Grüße


----------

